# Practice Partners - in East York Toronto?



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Any folks out there in the East York neighbourhood...

(edit: 2 jam spaces, walkable from Donlands Station and Broadview Station, parking & some gear available as well)

...that want to get together & practice some Blues Rock, say '65-'79 era?

E.g., these kinda tunes etc.

If you're a beginner/intermediate on an instrument other than guitar - that'd be great as well.
Already play with a sax and bass player in the neighbourhood & that's been a lot of productive fun.

I'm intermediate level on guitar, nothing fancy or fast.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi! I play guitar and I live right near Chester station. I think I could travel to East York depending on the location. 

I'll be using the subway, so just wondering if you have have an amp or do I bring mine?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be innarested in doing that. I live in TO - have guitar and will travel. Play acoustic and electric and also vocal.

Let me know where and when. Saturday and Sunday usually good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> Any folks out there in the East York (Toronto) neighbourhood that want to get together & practice some Blues Rock, say '65-'79 era?
> 
> E.g., these kinda tunes etc.
> 
> ...


That's quite a set list.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll PM folks that are interested with some more info.

@Sunny1433 @Wardo - 2 jam spaces, walkable from Donlands Station and Broadview Station.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Are these two spaces private or rental hourly ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That list would even be better if it tells you what key the songs are played in. Easier for the others to prepare for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Chito said:


> That list would even be better if it tells you what key the songs are played in. Easier for the others to prepare for it.


Robot tuners don't care.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Robot tuners don't care.


...or robots generally. I asked Alexa if it cared, and it didn't either.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey there, another interested party.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

sambonee said:


> Are these two spaces private or rental hourly ?


One of each.


----------

